# Warning : To All GT-R Owner’s and Tuner’s : Please Read



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

I do not wish any other GT-R Member to be affected by fraudulent activity. For this reason I am having to start a thread about the following:
SVM have been the swindled using a ***8220;Dodgy Credit Card***8221; by a GT-R owner. After trying now for over 4 days to get in touch with Mr Shahid Khan from Southend on Sea we have no option but to make the general public aware of the deception.

The Police have been informed and are aware that I am posting this on the Forum. If any forum Member has any further information or knowledge relating to a *Black R35 GT-R Reg Number GJ59 NXF* Please contact SVM. This registration number maybe have been cloned and that is one of the main reasons of making this public, *we do not wish* an innocent driver/owner to be affected.

Please call me or Kevan on 01952 583917.

Regards

Amar


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I've just done a basic check on email addresses and usernames and nothing comes up. Khan obviously a common name but nothing for Shahdid.

There has been a user on this forum, based in central london with GTR's who has ripped off a few tuners with Dodgy cards (never been able to pin them down though).

Perhaps if those tuners read this they may recognise the M.O and get in touch.

If he's the Shahdid Khan on 192.com it shouldn't be too hard for a local member to do a drive by and see if the car is on the drive.

Mook


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

That car is on finance, with BMW FINANCIAL SERVICES (GB) LTD tel 0906 7377307 Policy number 1798646 .....
change of keeper 16/3/13 and took 5 year finance on it... very likely the same guy then.. (unless cloned)


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

That car's been on here earlier this year too..http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/173993-gj59nxf.html has been for sale at a garage, a member *Bootnec* has seen it.


----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hope you catch the barsteward.....hopefully the GTR scene is small enough to find this person....


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

So there was a charge back on the card?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that amar I hope you get your money back ok

And thanks for the heads up


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

nigelGTR said:


> That car is on finance, with BMW FINANCIAL SERVICES (GB) LTD tel 0906 7377307 Policy number 1798646 .....
> change of keeper 16/3/13 and took 5 year finance on it... very likely the same guy then.. (unless cloned)


I think this is very useful info, at the very least it might be worth giving the finance company a call and telling them that fraud was committed using a car that they technically own (until finance is paid). If it was a large amount of work that was carried out then almost definitely worth liaising with them.


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

yhpm


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Theres 2 black gtrs that I know of around here. Does it have silly add-on daylights front and back? Im in southend all the time.


----------



## gorsey (Jun 30, 2009)

Ah rubbish. I'm sure someone will stop this twerp


----------



## [email protected] Torque (May 16, 2011)

Hi All,

Unfortunately we have been done by this owner also. I have spoken to Amar @ SVM and were working on this case to stop this fraudster.

Chris 
Auto Torque


----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

Can we expect to see a highly modded/specced GTR for sale some time soon?....


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

chrisAutoTorque said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Unfortunately we have been done by this owner also. I have spoken to Amar @ SVM and were working on this case to stop this fraudster.
> 
> ...


Hope the c**t gets anal raped in some dark alley then pissed on and finally having his knee caps ripped out with a set of pliers and shoved down his throat!

I need to stop watching saw.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

What a [email protected] may he get what he deserves.... People like this give us Asians a bad name [email protected] Hope you catch this criminal and get him put behind bars


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Will definatley keep an eye out for a Black GTR with those plates around the area.. What a [email protected] !


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

Hashlak said:


> Will definatley keep an eye out for a Black GTR with those plates around the area.. What a [email protected] !


if you see that car or plate!!!!!the chap might have had his car details cloned so dont set about him with a hammer :chairshot


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Takamo said:


> What a [email protected] may he get what he deserves.... People like this give us Asians a bad name [email protected] Hope you catch this criminal and get him put behind bars


+100000 on this 

Hope the thief will be behind bars soon.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

chrisAutoTorque said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Unfortunately we have been done by this owner also. I have spoken to Amar @ SVM and were working on this case to stop this fraudster.
> 
> ...


Chris, was this the one that you did the brakes etc on?


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Takamo said:


> What a [email protected] may he get what he deserves.... People like this give us Asians a bad name [email protected] Hope you catch this criminal and get him put behind bars



There's bad egg's in all races mate. A scumbag is just a scumbag, regardless of what race/colour/religion. I'm sure nobody here thinks he's giving Asians a bad name. The only thing I'd directly relate him to is other scumbags, the fact he's Asian is a moot point.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

jameswrx said:


> There's bad egg's in all races mate. A scumbag is just a scumbag, regardless of what race/colour/religion. I'm sure nobody here thinks he's giving Asians a bad name. The only thing I'd directly relate him to is other scumbags, the fact he's Asian is a moot point.


+100 a thief is a thief whatever


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Kev, had my dad check the address that corresponds to that name on 192.com. No gtr there but he will keep an eye out for it as it's not far away. If he see's a black gtr cruising around he'll keep an eye out for the VRN it's sporting.

H


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

I will keep an eye out am In Leigh on sea if u have further details give me a pm I am not adverse to visiting the scum bag for you


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

what has he actually done?


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Btw did he pay over the phone?


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear this mate hope it all gets sorted somehow !!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

lawsy said:


> what has he actually done?


Paid with fraudulent cards! In my case had 2.5k worth of work done 
We picked the car up and delivered,back to his unit, in Southend on Sea.

Same Story again with another garage in Buckinghamshire, 

Pls Try and locate this GTR Lads and Stop the fraudster continuing!!


----------



## b4l81 (Jun 29, 2012)

are you not covered by your bank? for the fraud?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

b4l81 said:


> are you not covered by your bank? for the fraud?


They are all passing blame  card company/bank
It is Now a Police issue, we are making a Statement 2moz

If we can find the car again we will collect "our goods"
Reg number* GJ59 NXF *In the area of Stock road Southend On-sea
kk


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Takamo said:


> What a [email protected] may he get what he deserves.... People like this give us Asians a bad name [email protected] Hope you catch this criminal and get him put behind bars



Tut Tut swearing in the month of Ramadan .......:chuckle:
People like this give Muslims a bad name :chuckle: Tut Tut


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

johnhanton57 said:


> +100 a thief is a thief whatever


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

I was told by the card company that I hired a terminal off that if the customer is not present then its the responsibility of the terminal operator to make sure the transaction is genuine so basically a chargeback is your problem yet if the customer uses chip and pin then its covered by the card company.

Not sure if this is still the case though. I had a fraudulent transaction and its a nightmare to sort and you very rarely win against the banks.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Chris1049 said:


> I was told by the card company that I hired a terminal off that if the customer is not present then its the responsibility of the terminal operator to make sure the transaction is genuine so basically a chargeback is your problem yet if the customer uses chip and pin then its covered by the card company.
> 
> Not sure if this is still the case though. I had a fraudulent transaction and its a nightmare to sort and you very rarely win against the banks.


exactly, customer not present sales have no protection whatsoever.

It can't be too hard to find this car people.!!!!


----------



## Chopchopsee (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm very sorry for you guys being done like this

Scum is scum whatever race/creed but I do find it even more offensive that he shares/uses my surname

Hope he gets some appropriate retribution at some point :chairshot


----------



## Andyuk911 (Jul 22, 2008)

In theory the Police should get an ANPR ping, I understand the country has loads of static ANPR cameras, especially if they visit or pop over the Dartford Bridge from Essex to Kent.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

They are only any good if they have the resources to respond quick time or for reactive investigation i.e, tracing movements historically. Obviously that's if this scumbag is even running around with the same vrm. 

Really sorry to hear this incident and I hope he gets what he deserves soon.


----------



## rb320ed (Feb 25, 2008)

I thought most GTRs have a tracker, can't the police or someone use them?


----------



## [email protected] Torque (May 16, 2011)

barry P. said:


> Chris, was this the one that you did the brakes etc on?


Yes that's the one unfortunately Barry


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Meeting with the police Today, See what they can offer?
We are hoping under lien's Law we can retrieve our Property !

Any legal guys out there that can they help advise? We know in both deceptions the majority of the fraud are "Parts fitted"

I can't see how the guy continues to get away using the same address! Both parties Delivered his car back ! He also has the cheek to keep the same Reg (swanning around)....Amazing 
KK


----------



## [email protected] Torque (May 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Meeting with the police Today, See what they can offer?
> We are hoping under lien's Law we can retrieve our Property !
> 
> Any legal guys out there that can they help advise? We know in both deceptions the majority of the fraud are "Parts fitted"
> ...


Shocking hey Kev, keep me posted and give me a call when your had your meeting please. 

Thanks 

Chris


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

chrisAutoTorque said:


> Shocking hey Kev, keep me posted and give me a call when your had your meeting please.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris


Will do  let me try and close the net!
kk


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Subscribed and will keep an eye out too for you Kev


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I can't see how the guy continues to get away using the same address! Both parties Delivered his car back ! He also has the cheek to keep the same Reg (swanning around)....Amazing
> KK


Have you got the VIN number and, if so, does it match the reg?


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm with Tazz, I would be 100% sure someone isn't thick enough to give you a car with the correct reg if they're not paying, hopefully you got a VIN number unless that was filed/taken off? 

Do you remember any stand out parts on the car? Or anything different to a normal GTR to identify?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

jonnypolish said:


> I'm with Tazz, I would be 100% sure someone isn't thick enough to give you a car with the correct reg if they're not paying, hopefully you got a VIN number unless that was filed/taken off?
> 
> Do you remember any stand out parts on the car? Or anything different to a normal GTR to identify?


Unfortunately We didn't check chassis against reg 

However we did check reg with the model of car! this did tie up to a black R35, this can still mean the Guy is still driving around with a cloned GTR
and their is a genuine owner not aware what is happening.A good reason for this thread.
Hopefully the Police will find out very soon  The guy seems to be still running this REG ! Thick or stupid?
If someone knows this GTR He may want to come forward?
kk


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Good stuff! 

Will keep an eye out when i'm in Southend next week!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

*Update*

HI Guys,

Just a quick update, Have spent the last 2 hours at the Local Police Station giving a further statement and discussing the development of the case. SVM will not let this getaway so to speak and we are also in close discussions with Chris from Auto Torque who has also been scammed.

Thank you for your comments and assistance.

Regards 

Amar


----------



## eddie w (Sep 26, 2009)

did you find this guy


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

eddie w said:


> did you find this guy


Yes we found him, but the Police are being very slow in acting on the info

we have given , his name, his place of work, his car details

Handed the crime on a plate and they tell us they are looking into it.

Crime pay's 

kk


----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

Kev, give the Police a little time to act and if they dont then make a formal complaint.......you'll be amazed how quickly they spring into action once its the subject of a formal complaint.........


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yes we found him, but the Police are being very slow in acting on the info
> 
> we have given , his name, his place of work, his car details
> 
> ...


There is no deterent for them to do things like this now Kev, they know they will only get a slap on the wrists for it anyway


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

ASH-R35 said:


> Kev, give the Police a little time to act and if they dont then make a formal complaint.......you'll be amazed how quickly they spring into action once its the subject of a formal complaint.........


Cheer's :- we won't give up just yet 

kk


----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

Name a nd shame the thieving twat on here!!.....or at least give us details of his car with the ill gotten mods on!

There's some proper pond life out there......


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Lol Ash - the name and plate are on the first post of this thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

MattGTR750 said:


> Lol Ash - the name and plate are on the first post of this thread.


Yes your right ,,, We will phone the Police Today and see what they say.

We have his work address to publish,but i can't see this getting our money back  We have to be careful there are not Two car's with the same Registration.
before we go all gun's blazingopcorn:
kk.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Police have the car  Apparently this is only a small part of the deception this guy has carried out,. (Big fish ) "their are over a Dozen cases" involving this Bast,,d He has been Arrested and many of his assets seized  

We may well get our parts back 

Thank you Guy's for you all for all the help ..I will let you know the outcome.

He is out on Bail, so if any of you guy's see him out, 

Unit 6 Robert leonard Industrial estate South End on-Sea, Say hello in a nice way 4 us LOL

kk


----------



## [email protected] Torque (May 16, 2011)

Good work Amar,

We will not let this rest until we get out goods back, Ill be fighting this all the way with you guys.

Chris 



[email protected] said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Just a quick update, Have spent the last 2 hours at the Local Police Station giving a further statement and discussing the development of the case. SVM will not let this getaway so to speak and we are also in close discussions with Chris from Auto Torque who has also been scammed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Hate to see honest traders get ripped off, hope you all get your goods back


----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

MattGTR750 said:


> Lol Ash - the name and plate are on the first post of this thread.


He musn't be a very good scammer if he uses his own name!!


----------



## RossMJS (Jan 23, 2013)

Did he only have a GTR? or were other cars involved too?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

ASH-R35 said:


> He musn't be a very good scammer if he uses his own name!!


That did cross our minds Lol + The fact we picked up and dropped the car off
@ his address.


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

lol thought it was him
just round the corner from my unit, seen him out and about a few times and spoke to him on the phone before regarding parts

hopefully he never cloned the plate from my black car
can you pm me the reg he used please kev
hope you get your stuff back fella


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Black R35 GT-R Reg Number GJ59 NXF

unlikely to cloan a car from down the road that would be stupid lol
kk


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

cheers yep at least he never cloned mine as theres only one other in the area that's black

I did have info for you a whle back but you never got back to me kev, but glad you've sorted it fella


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

pulsarboby said:


> cheers yep at least he never cloned mine as theres only one other in the area that's black
> 
> I did have info for you a whle back but you never got back to me kev, but glad you've sorted it fella



Maybe the phone is sometimes best to talk. Thought everyone knew SVM 


Glad to hear your car is safe. Keep it locked up from this Guy!

We hear Today Jurgan has been hit  maybe he didnt Read the Warning !
kk


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm glad you guys got this sorted. What a complete to**er.

As a lesson learned exercise, it may be good practice to start capturing the VIN as well as the VRN when a car comes in for work. If everybody starts doing this, it will hopefully reduce the number of people getting scammed (at least through cloning - even if this was not the case here) but if only a few do it, the scamming will continue apace. Just a thought ...

Chris - I was worried it was the black GTR you showed me at the last Clophill meet for a while there. That was a beauty and it would have been such a shame ...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Evo9lution said:


> I'm glad you guys got this sorted. What a complete to**er.
> 
> As a lesson learned exercise, it may be good practice to start capturing the VIN as well as the VRN when a car comes in for work. If everybody starts doing this, it will hopefully reduce the number of people getting scammed (at least through cloning - even if this was not the case here) but if only a few do it, the scamming will continue apace. Just a thought ...
> 
> Chris - I was worried it was the black GTR you showed me at the last Clophill meet for a while there. That was a beauty and it would have been such a shame ...


Will do 

We thought all GTR owners were good guy's 

What is the World coming too?

Thankfully only a very small minority of crooked peeps out there. 
Certainly more cautious now :thumbsup:

kk


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe the phone is sometimes best to talk. Thought everyone knew SVM
> 
> 
> Glad to hear your car is safe. Keep it locked up from this Guy!
> ...


yes I left you my number and you was going to call me but never did si I assumed you had it covered

and yes glad they've been nabbed as theres no excuse for what they've done


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

pulsarboby said:


> yes I left you my number and you was going to call me but never did si I assumed you had it covered
> 
> and yes glad they've been nabbed as theres no excuse for what they've done


*I mist it * ...Thankyou!! and sorry I must be getting Old Lol 

Yes finally we hope this will be the end of "This Guy" Still cant get my head around, how he uses his own car to pull the scam's off.

It was only a matter of time before his number was up!
Maybe he didn't think we would find him Lol

That's one good thing. GTR's stand out  and thank you for all the communities help:clap:
Pat on the back to all.:thumbsup:
kk


----------

